# Ladies.. Your Chinese gender predictions?



## MummyLaura93

I wondered if anybody used the Chinese Gender predictor chart and was it right?
Mine was correct with my first pregnancy and wondered if it will be this time round. :p


----------



## Kitters

Mine was right :)


----------



## Lau88

Mine was right last time and this time.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I've tried a few different ones. Some were right for one of my children but notthe other, some were wrong both times and 2 were right for both. Lol.


----------



## AllyTiel

Mine was right last time, but wrong this time. I'm having another girl and it predicted me a boy this time.


----------



## Nikko88

Wrong for me.


----------



## Mrs HM

It was right for me. I did about 20 predictions and I think around 17 said girl, which she was. I thought boy though so it was a shock when she was born!


----------



## ajlj1126

It was 100% correct for DD!

The one on babycenter is my favorite (and popular with a lot of friends of mine). 
We'll see if it's right again this time, this time it says boy, so fx!


----------



## MummyLaura93

I think it's quite fun even if its wrong. I'm hoping for a girlie this time although the chart says boy, but I wouldn't mind either way. FX :D


----------



## Jinga

It depends on which one I use! One chart was right for both. Another was wrong for both.


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It was right for DD, but the next said as follows:

Babycenter - boy
The bump - boy
Countdown to pregnancy - girl
Another site (don't know name) - girl

So I don't know. Lol maybe I will have twins! Hahahahaha


----------



## nickyb

I found the baby center one spot on but only if I put the conception date, the result was wrong if I put the due date in :shrug:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

NickyB - I tried that just now and still got boy. I will update when we know the gender so we know which site was right :)


----------



## nickyb

Yes please do ! mine says girl this time sooo hope its right :)


----------



## Angelbaby_01

I am happy with either :) a boy would be welcome because we have a girl already, but a girl would be also welcome because then I can have two girlies share a princess room <3


----------



## nickyb

Fingers crossed for a boy for you then, I have 3 sons and way to many toy cars in my house lol


----------



## modified

Babycenter - Girl.
The bump - Girl.
Countdown to pregnancy - Girl.

She _is_, indeed, a girl :thumbup:


----------



## Angelbaby_01

This makes me worry lol. I still have to have my scan end of July................. Why am I the only one getting two genders?!


----------



## nickyb

modified said:


> Babycenter - Girl.
> The bump - Girl.
> Countdown to pregnancy - Girl.
> 
> She _is_, indeed, a girl :thumbup:

Did u go by conception or due date Hun? Mines diff depending which I use


----------



## nickyb

Angelbaby_01 said:


> This makes me worry lol. I still have to have my scan end of July................. Why am I the only one getting two genders?!

Did the other sites u used do ur lunar age and lunar month some sites only do lunar age but the Chinese months are different too


----------



## Angelbaby_01

They did both


----------



## nickyb

What does this one say for u 

https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-prediction.php#.U6VXk7K9KK0


----------



## Angelbaby_01

It said girl for me. Lol


----------



## modified

nickyb said:


> modified said:
> 
> 
> Babycenter - Girl.
> The bump - Girl.
> Countdown to pregnancy - Girl.
> 
> She _is_, indeed, a girl :thumbup:
> 
> Did u go by conception or due date Hun? Mines diff depending which I useClick to expand...

Due date. I don't know when conception was


----------



## MummyLaura93

nickyb said:


> What does this one say for u
> 
> https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-prediction.php#.U6VXk7K9KK0

see, when I enter dates on this one, it comes up girl but on the actual picture of the chart, it comes up boy. So confused haha


----------



## DivineDiamond

Mine predicted a boy, will be happy with either as long as baby is healthy :winkwink:


----------



## kimmy04

Right for me both times!


----------



## Jennuuh

nickyb said:


> What does this one say for u
> 
> https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-prediction.php#.U6VXk7K9KK0

This one said girl for me!

I've done every single Chinese gender predictor I could find - About 10 all together - 6 said girl, 4 said boy. Not including this one, but if I add it, that makes 7 girls, 4 boy guesses. 

Have any of you tried this one?
https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/PredictSex.htm

This one also gave me girl - After taking so long just to get to this point, I don't mind either gender! Healthy sounds perfect to me :)


----------



## modified

Jennuuh said:


> nickyb said:
> 
> 
> What does this one say for u
> 
> https://www.chinesegenderchart.info/gender-prediction.php#.U6VXk7K9KK0
> 
> This one said girl for me!
> 
> I've done every single Chinese gender predictor I could find - About 10 all together - 6 said girl, 4 said boy. Not including this one, but if I add it, that makes 7 girls, 4 boy guesses.
> 
> Have any of you tried this one?
> https://www.chinesefortunecalendar.com/PredictSex.htm
> 
> This one also gave me girl - After taking so long just to get to this point, I don't mind either gender! Healthy sounds perfect to me :)Click to expand...

Girl too. I don't know conception so had to guess what the average would be based on my due date though.

_Every_ one I've taken said girl.


----------



## Jennuuh

I definitely wouldn't mind if it was right! I'll hopefully find out Aug. 1st and I'll be able to say for sure if these two sites were right! :)


----------



## Unexpected212

Said girl first time and was boy

Said boy this time and having a girl lol


----------

